# N2 ELITE: Summer is coming, cheats as well!



## APartOfMe (Jun 20, 2018)

this is actually pretty cool


----------



## Frexxos (Jun 20, 2018)

You can "cheat"? Is this like ingame cheating or only "editing stats of amiibos figures"?
Don't get it. How you cheat with amiibos?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 20, 2018)

Frexxos said:


> You can "cheat"? Is this like ingame cheating or only "editing stats of amiibos figures"?
> Don't get it. How you cheat with amiibos?


editing stats for super smash  time to dust off the n2elite


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 20, 2018)

Wow, _free update_. Oh boy! /s
Customers already paid for an overpriced device, why are you bragging about a free software update? Are they generally expected to pay for that, too?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2018)

its nothing you cant do with a phone and 10$ pack of tags already...


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 20, 2018)

garyopa said:


> Amiibo's


Just a heads up, amiibo is always written with a lowercase a. Also, the plural of amiibo is amiibo. Also also, you don't put an apostrophe when using plural forms.


----------



## cearp (Jun 20, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> Wow, _free update_. Oh boy! /s
> Customers already paid for an overpriced device, why are you bragging about a free software update? Are they generally expected to pay for that, too?


how much would you pay for a device that lets you store loads of amiibos on at once, so that you don't have to create loads of little stickers/cards that take up space.
when you write the tags yourself, they are read only and can't have their serial changed and might only be able to use once a day (depending on the game).

some people hate paying for anything jeez.

often, updates for things might be paid, or make new hardware for, just to squeeze more money from people.
there's nothing wrong with making a free update, or, charging for your time.
it's not extortion!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 20, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> editing stats for super smash  time to dust off the n2elite


So is this "Cheat" only useful for that game? Cause I mean that seem very uneventful. Not that I'm trying to be negative because new features is always nice but does this seem like something people care much for? Amiibo in smash bros didn't seem to be as exciting as people probably hoped for. Unless you like putting them against other's amiibo in some "PLACE BETS NOW" type thing. 

Still nice to see new features added, I never got this cause of the price and I hope more usefulness comes. But I think 3DS homebrew already modifies stats of amiibo.


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Jun 20, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So is this "Cheat" only useful for that game? Cause I mean that seem very uneventful. Not that I'm trying to be negative because new features is always nice but does this seem like something people care much for? Amiibo in smash bros didn't seem to be as exciting as people probably hoped for. Unless you like putting them against other's amiibo in some "PLACE BETS NOW" type thing.
> 
> Still nice to see new features added, I never got this cause of the price and I hope more usefulness comes. But I think 3DS homebrew already modifies stats of amiibo.


It works for a number of games, actually, in particular, I _know_ it works for

Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam
Mario Party 10
Super Smash Bros
Mario Sports Superstars
Mario Tennis
Zelda Twilight Princess
Chibi Robo! ZipLash
Monster Hunter Stories
Hey! Pikmin
Mario & Luigi: Superstars Saga
and the "randomize serial" option effectively allows cheating in games like BotW where your limiting factor is not related to any saved data, but instead the amiibo serial itself being kept track of.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



natanelho said:


> its nothing you cant do with a phone and 10$ pack of tags already...


Actually, the Randomize Serial thing can't be done on an already written tag, because the serial is in a part of the tag that is no longer writable after the initial flash.
So this is actually quite a convenience for getting those rare items in BotW.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 20, 2018)

CheatFreak47 said:


> It works for a number of games, actually, in particular, I _know_ it works for


Oh okay, thanks for clearing that up. Seem lot more appealing. 

Kinda wish that was more clear for people who don't have access to that tool.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2018)

CheatFreak47 said:


> It works for a number of games, actually, in particular, I _know_ it works for
> 
> Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam
> Mario Party 10
> ...


you can burn more jtags. they are very, very cheap- I can get 1000 of em for the price of the n2 thing
also I can randomize the id before flashing


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Jun 20, 2018)

natanelho said:


> you can burn more jtags. they are very, very cheap- I can get 1000 of em for the price of the n2 thing
> also I can randomize the id before flashing


*ntag215s and about a thousand of them would run you for ~190$ minumum if you order on aliexpress, even more if you order from like, eBay or something.
N2 sells right now for around- I think between 50$ and 90$ depending on where you buy it from and whether or not you need the little usb PC reader.

Not saying tagmo with ntags it isn't an option, I'm just saying that this is really quite convenient for what it is.

If I wanted to scum BotW on the level I can with the N2 here, I'd need at _least_ 10 tags for each of the supported amiibo, each with a different serial, and after you start messing with flashing more than one of each one, you need to start dealing with labeling them to keep track of what tag is what, and it just becomes a bit of a headache really quick.


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 20, 2018)

It is pitiful seeing them struggle to remain relevant with their scam.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2018)

CheatFreak47 said:


> *ntag215s and about a thousand of them would run you for ~190$ minumum if you order on aliexpress, even more if you order from like, eBay or something.
> N2 sells right now for around- I think between 50$ and 90$ depending on where you buy it from and whether or not you need the little usb PC reader.
> 
> Not saying tagmo with ntags it isn't an option, I'm just saying that this is really quite convenient for what it is.
> ...


dude... what youre doing is just... wrong...


----------



## Fred Molyneux (Jun 20, 2018)

Lots of haters as usual when it is related to a paid device, but this is actually pretty neat. It is also quite easy to use, I think they have done a good job (I am using the N2 android app).


----------



## cearp (Jun 20, 2018)

natanelho said:


> you can burn more jtags. they are very, very cheap- I can get 1000 of em for the price of the n2 thing
> also I can randomize the id before flashing


1000 tags is a waste of space, i'd rather have the n2.


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Jun 20, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> It is pitiful seeing them struggle to remain relevant with their scam. NTAGs can be purchased by the dozen at extremely low prices online and they still charge up the ass for their "premium" amiiqo cards and device. Any android phone with NFC can backup/edit amiibos for free. Buy a Powersaves for $20 at Walmart, and you can do more than Amiiqo.


How is it a scam? It's basically just a good amiibo flashcart, I've owned one for over a year and a half now and I have 0 complaints.
It does exactly what it says on the tin and now the app is getting a nice free update to provide even more functionality.

The device holds 200 amiibo at once and is, in effect- endlessly reflashable from either an NFC enabled android phone or a PC with the optional USB type portal device.
Powersaves tags only can be one amiibo at once, and you only get one powertag with the portal, and the portal requires you to use a computer anytime you want to actually edit the powertag. Even with no external device at all, the N2 can at least be cycled through by scanning the tag while holding the button.

I mean, sure it's more expensive, but considering _it's actually just better than any of the other options_ I'd say the price is worth it, at least for me it was.



natanelho said:


> dude... what youre doing is just... wrong...


Wrong or not, it's super effective at cheating.


----------



## Noizetank (Jun 20, 2018)

This is pretty cool I havent used my N2 in a while, Got it off ebay for £5 as the seller reckoned the NFC reader dock didnt work, turns out it was just the cable lol


----------



## lafleche (Jun 20, 2018)

Cool device, space saver and I hope they will deliver the Lego Dimensions compatibility very soon as I have no intention to buy ALL Lego boxes just to unlock a few 'treasures'.

worth every penny!


----------



## Lumince (Jun 20, 2018)

This is great! I'm glad I bought this a while back! Cant wait to hook it back up and update it! At first I started using the ntags but in the end I got sick of it and just impulse bought the N2 instead lmao I'd rather carry this little thing around rather than all of my amiibo or these damn ntags xD


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 20, 2018)

Have you tried using nfc tags? buying the nfc tags is an option, sure, but I tried that. I didn't overly like doing it. And as others said, it's nice to be able to just randomize and keep trying for as long as you like without having to worry about limits. It's more about which item fits your needs better.

- Just one and done? don't care about "leveling up" your smash character? use the nfc tags.
- Want to use it for "leveling up" your amiibo in smash? Want to use as many of one amiibo as you'd like? get the n2 elite.

easy-peasy.

For those still using nfc tags, A cd wallet is a good way to organize nfc tags if you get one that'll keep them snug in there. Then you just flip to the page and use it without removing it from its pouch.

This is great, though, glad to see they're still bothering with support after all this time.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 20, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> - Just one and done? don't care about "leveling up" your smash character? use the nfc tags.



What does leveling up have to do with nfc tags? I have made myself a few ntag215 amiibo cards and leveling up works just fine. The tags might not be "rewritable" with another amiibo but they do have a rewritable section for amiibo progress.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 20, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> What does leveling up have to do with nfc tags? I have made myself a few ntag215 amiibo cards and leveling up works just fine. The tags might not be "rewritable" with another amiibo but they do have a rewritable section for amiibo progress.


Oh? Do all ntag215 have rewritable sections? Good to know some do, at any rate. I never bothered using my tags for smash, and my friend said he couldn't get them to work like a normal amiibo. I should have double-checked his story  thanks for the correction.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 20, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> Oh? Do all ntag215 have rewritable sections? Good to know some do, at any rate. I never bothered using my tags for smash, and my friend said he couldn't get them to work like a normal amiibo. I should have double-checked his story  thanks for the correction.


I think so, all ntag215 should be able to save amiibo progress. But I am not 100% certain on that.

that being said, I can still see the appeal of an N2 with 200 amiibos in a single chip. That's less hassle than carrying around 200 credit card sized amiibo cards


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 20, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> I think so, all ntag215 should be able to save amiibo progress. But I am not 100% certain on that.
> 
> that being said, I can still see the appeal of an N2 with 200 amiibos in a single chip. That's less hassle than carrying around 200 credit card sized amiibo cards


I'm very happy with mine and this new update just makes it that much better.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 20, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I'm very happy with mine and this new update just makes it that much better.


don't tell anyone, but you already can enjoy cheats on your N2. The Codejunkies "PowerSaves for Amiibo" software should be compatible with the N2 as well, at least regarding cheats


----------



## Arkangelshadow (Jun 20, 2018)

Well, i got the N2 some time ago, and you can already randomize serial with a tool shared in here, but it is a nice adition to not have to put 50 times the same amiibo. Also cheats will be nice for smash, i don't think there are another useufl game for cheats.


----------



## tatumanu (Jun 20, 2018)

So ... i can Spam Ganon and Hinoxes in Kakariko Village in BOTW?

Hope so ...


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 20, 2018)

Arkangelshadow said:


> Well, i got the N2 some time ago, and you can already randomize serial with a tool shared in here, but it is a nice adition to not have to put 50 times the same amiibo. Also cheats will be nice for smash, i don't think there are another useufl game for cheats.


refer to a previous post for a list of games where cheats are useful.


----------



## Arkangelshadow (Jun 20, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> refer to a previous post for a list of games where cheats are useful.



oh i know, sry for the confusion,  i meant to me ,the only useful use for cheats is to keep track of smash bros amiibos.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 20, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> Oh? Do all ntag215 have rewritable sections?





Localhorst86 said:


> I think so, all ntag215 should be able to save amiibo progress. But I am not 100% certain on that.


"215" basically refers to the total capacity and feature set of the chip (if you have an Android with NFC, install "NXP TagInfo"... very educational)

As far as the chip knows, part of the memory is general purpose, while another is managed by the NTAG itself for configuration, which includes the ability to read and/or write protect (permanently or with password) parts of the memory... yet, the configuration itself can be read back (unless it was itself locked, I guess?), and it happens that Nintendo products* require the configuration to be set in a certain way to have the chip recognized as Amiibo:
"this way" includes write protecting some more of  the general purpose memory (so that the serial number or the character itself can't be changed) and write protecting the configuration itself (so that the previous lock can't be removed)

tl;dr 100% of NTAG215 is writable, not 100% of an amiibo* (whether original or pirate) is writable 


* = "retail", as developers don't have this restriction... quick, go make a CFW patch to remove the "retail amiibos must be locked this way" so that natanelho can get more out of whatever NTAG215s he didn't use yet


----------



## Fred Molyneux (Jun 20, 2018)

I emailed them about the Lego support they announced for a while. They said that would be the next big update they are working on, but that they are also looking at that StarLink game coming. But they don't know if it will be compatible with the current N2 hardware yet. They mention no date or anything, but this device could get better in the future. If they revice the hardware, I hope they can have some kind of display to indicate which bank we are on, that is the one thing I miss on my N2 tag.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Fred Molyneux said:


> I emailed them about the Lego support they announced for a while. They said that would be the next big update they are working on, but that they are also looking at that StarLink game coming. But they don't know if it will be compatible with the current N2 hardware yet. They mention no date or anything, but this device could get better in the future. If they revice the hardware, I hope they can have some kind of display to indicate which bank we are on, that is the one thing I miss on my N2 tag.



the phone app tells u what bank your on


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 21, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> Wow, _free update_. Oh boy! /s
> Customers already paid for an overpriced device, why are you bragging about a free software update? Are they generally expected to pay for that, too?


Sounds like... apple *cough* *cough*


----------



## garyopa (Jun 21, 2018)

Yesterday there was some minor bug fixes. -- v2.1.1 is out, so if you had issues, please update, or redownload from the official links again.


----------

